# Fashion pet peeves



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 26, 2011)

Post here what you hate about the fashion these days. i personally hate the love pink bags and sweatpants, but the energy necklaces- dont even get me started.


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 26, 2011)

I do like Uggs though. My mom calls them "UGGly!"


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not very fashion conscious and don't really care about it, but there are a couple things I really dislike. I don't want to mention them though in case a forum member likes them!


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a mom and a school bus driver...I go for comfort over fashion. I prefer jeans and t-shirts/sweatshirts/flannel shirts.....and if I'm "dressing up" LOL I go for jeans and a sweater. At home I live in lounge pants or sweat pants and t-shirts. I am anything but glamorous and fashionable. As a matter of fact my hubby jokes that if he can't find his favorite shirts to look in my side of the closet and that's where he knows it will be LOL


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2011)

Just hate all the idiotic commercials--the top on my hit list is the Target ad with the Gal in the red track suit.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 29, 2011)

Ummm the 80's hahaha XD


Ooooh another is those sweatpants with sparkly words across the butt. Tacky. Oh Crocs are ugly.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2011)

Well that's a strange question to for someone like me. Cause my hubby and I are both "goth". Jason is big into steampunk and industrial wear and I'm flaming red hair pale skin glitter makeup black cloths and leather boots.... But if I had to pick a hatred it would be saggy pants...


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 29, 2011)

:yeahthat: about the saggy pants. =P


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2011)

The newest trend that I hate are lace tops with your bra showing through. I don't go for expensive brands, I find things I like and buy them much, much cheaper in other stores like Primark and Forever 21. They carry all the latest trends at low prices. I don't really like Abercrombie, why pay so much for sweatpants and sweaters, and every second person wears it.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 29, 2011)

i just buy what i like lol i dont even look at sizes i just buy what fits because im an odd shape :biggrin:


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 29, 2011)

i dont like those trainers with skates in the bottom kids nearly run you over with them!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm I think what annoys me most is people who just slavishly copy a fashion trend, or icon, without actually looking at themselves in the mirror. Personally, I think if it looks good on you, then cool! But if it doesn't, then I hate it. It makes me cringe when I see bigger girls wearing outfits that just does not suit their body type, when actually, if they just made a few changes, they would have a similar look that they would look stunning in. Or skinny girls wearing something they just do not have enough cleavage to carry off, and makes them look flat. I love strapless dresses, but there's no way I'd be able to wear one; I'd look like a skeleton. Otherwise, I'm pretty cool with most things.

Me, I tend to change my style depending what kind of mood I'm in. At home, I have to wear old hoodies and track pants, because I have so many rodents, they get ridiculously chewed! But I tend to wear either gothic or hippie styles, depending on how I feel. I tend to have pretty big swings in my feelings!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

I despise the people who go to workout in super tight clothes. I mean isn't the point so you can sweat in the clothes?
I also really dislike the sweatpants with the word "Juicy" on the bum. I mean tmi! ( to much information)

Jj


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 29, 2011)

nermal71 wrote:


> I'm a mom and a school bus driver...I go for comfort over fashion. I prefer jeans and t-shirts/sweatshirts/flannel shirts.....and if I'm "dressing up" LOL I go for jeans and a sweater. At home I live in lounge pants or sweat pants and t-shirts. I am anything but glamorous and fashionable. As a matter of fact my hubby jokes that if he can't find his favorite shirts to look in my side of the closet and that's where he knows it will be LOL



nermal71, you and I would get along great. Function over fashion has been my motto for many years now. I got tired of trying to look like someone I wasn't, spending huge amounts of money for fashion, only to find that the product itself would fall apart within two or three months...not to mention the 'uncomfortableness' of many of these clothes. I live in Ottawa where it can dip to -35deg C (around -31 F) or even colder, in the winter months...and so many retail stores will sell womens' winter coats for $400+...and the darned things won't keep you warm once it dips below -5C. You pay for looks, but honestly, the non-existent functionality of exorbitantly overpriced clothing just so they might compliment a particular body part lost my interest many years ago. These days, if I can walk out the door dressed to stay warm, and still be able to bend over to pick up my dogs' poop, then I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2011)

All I know for sure is Kilts never go out of fashion and no matter how long my hair gets I've never been mistaken for a girl.


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 29, 2011)

I totally agree MagPie. I also don't get sweatpants and Uggs. The lacey shirts make you like like, well, um..... I won't say it here, but you probably know what I mean. ; )


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps it is my Scottish heritage, but a man in a kilt = yummy! :biggrin2:

I dress function first. I work on computers every day and don't interact with th public, so why not wear jeans and a t-shirt? It deeply offends one of my coworkers. He will spend $100 on a dress shirt for work! WTF?

I hate baggy butt pants and whale tails. I don't want to see other people's undies. :shock:


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 1, 2011)

Leggings as pants when your top doesn't cover your bum.

Imagination... Let me use it, please.

I like looking nice, so I do it. *shrugs* In my younger days I dressed very simply, never did much to my hair, and never wore make up... I didn't feel good about myself so I just didn't bother, I felt awkward trying to be girly. Oddly enough this was before I came out, not sure if they're related but I think they are on some level. Now I feel more confident in myself so I go the little extra (even if that means just throwing on mascara in the morning!)just because I no longer feel "ridiculous" about caring how I look or fear asking my sister or friends for advice about make up, etc. But that's just me of course.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2011)

I think all of my clothes are from Fred Meyer which is I'd guess a step above WalMart? I do have some WalMart clothes too. Like I said earlier, I don't care about fashion. My usual attire is jeans and a T-shirt or sweater. Because I have to go to elementary schools a couple times a week as part of my college work, I do have 4 pairs of nice pants and about 8 nice sweaters but they're all from Fred's. I have a nice pair of shoes too for fieldwork. My hair is always either in a pony tail or a braid and I don't do makeup. For jewelry, I do often ear a necklace (a pendant and chain) and my mom gave me a Pandora bracelet as an early Christmas present  Like Bassetluv, I live in a very cold place and am more concerned with function than fashion. It's been quite cold lately and I'm outside for about an hour a day so I need a good coat. The zipper on the coat I bought last year broke so I've been wearing 3 coats layered on top of each other. The coat I had a couple of years ago got some tears in it so I patched it with duct tape in the true Alaskan way because it was still perfectly good aside from the tears!


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> nermal71 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mom and a school bus driver...I go for comfort over fashion. I prefer jeans and t-shirts/sweatshirts/flannel shirts.....and if I'm "dressing up" LOL I go for jeans and a sweater. At home I live in lounge pants or sweat pants and t-shirts. I am anything but glamorous and fashionable. As a matter of fact my hubby jokes that if he can't find his favorite shirts to look in my side of the closet and that's where he knows it will be LOL
> ...


Bassetluv I had to laugh at your coat issue...yep....I wear a good old fashioned carhart winter coat for work...it's a man's coat....but it's darn warm. My original one finally wore out sort of and it's 7 years old. And I have to be comfy.....oh and I got a good chuckle cause the town next to me is called Ottawa...but Illinois. Threw me for a second there though hehehe


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 8, 2011)

Cait, I was totally going to mention the leggings. Especially when they are WAY too tight and I can see the outline of everything including your girl-parts.. Boycot Cameltoe! Wear underwear under leggings!!! 

I also hate Uggs and when paired with leggings I wonder what they were thinking. Especially if they are wearing capri length leggings and the Uggs don't reach the pants.. shorts and boots does not look good!

I also don't get when girls wear skirts so short their butt falls out, with a huge puffy jacket and are clearly freezing. Wear pants in the winter!


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 8, 2011)

i hate any fashion that is "too fashionable" i like to wear my own "style" which apparently is motocycle garb since that is what i wear the most. (jeans, boots, leather, t- shirts) i have a lot of cool motorcycle clothes.:coolness:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 8, 2011)

Super high heels. You know that they are made for men to oggle and have to be painful. Nope, not gonna happen to me.


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Dec 18, 2011)

LaylaLop, I totally agree with your entire post! Especially your tight leggings reference...


----------



## ahall83 (Dec 18, 2011)

considering i spend most of my life in pjs, sweats, or jeans i prob shouldnt talk about what other people wear. lol but.... i dont get men in skinny jeans. just looks like a guy trying to wear their girlfriends pants. i also dont get the saggy pants look. cant we just find a happy medium?

i go for comfy. i have 3 boys of my own and babysit another 2 boys i dont have time to "get dressed" lol. so id prob be on peoples fashion pet peeve list.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 22, 2011)

My pet peeve which thankfully is going out of fashion is the extremely low cut pants with the girl's belly hanging over it. This style may be flattering on nicely toned women but still looks wrong in the Irish climate. When I see those bellies hanging over those way too tight jeans - Yikes!!!


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Jan 9, 2012)

I justdont think you should spend so much money on clothes. I mean with the real Uggs. Those are SOOOOOO expensive. They would be more of a body decoration than a boot!


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 14, 2012)

so many things! Uggs are just so unattractive, and I dont care if they are comfy, they should be house shoes and not dragged around in the mud! pink sweat pants and top is also bad, basically just anyone who looks like this


----------



## kuniklos (Feb 14, 2012)

I am on the hate train with uggs. It's a one stop trip to looking like you have cankles. 

I also hate it when ladies piled their hair on top of their head like this:








If you are at home, doing chores, have a cold...sure. But I wouldn't be caught dead in public with that fuzzy tumor on my head. 

Not surprisingly they often accompany uggs. These also accompany tights. No one will notice your hair and cankles with camel-toe, right ladies?

Wearing pajamas in public. I'm not talking about work out clothes. I mean printed PJs in public. Unless I am on my way to the ER, I can at least throw on jeans and a shirt.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 14, 2012)

My pet peeves are...
men that wear work boots/Timberlands with shorts...so weird
Girls that wear itty bitty bikinis but are super overweight. Im not perfectly skinny. I have some extra weight on me, but I wouldnt be caught dead in a tiny bikini, cover yourself up!
Leggings as pants...they werent made to be everyday pants. They were made to go UNDER skirts/pants...come on now
Women that go out in public and DO NOT WEAR BRAS. 
Sorry if this offends anyone


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2012)

and don't get me started on underage models in inappropriate styles and models that look like death camp survivors or they look like they have been thru chemo for 10 months. We're mostly Celtic with a little Steam Punk thrown in for variety.


----------

